# Leicester? Anything other than St Martin's...?



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone near Leicester know ANYWHERE other than St Martin's for a GOOD coffee nearby? Anyone? Anywhere?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

No - and I have tried a lot to find somewhere. Also, St Martins is really v v average. Not worth any special effort.


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

@Nod - I know. But it's the best we have. Nothing in a city of Leicester's size...?! We'll never get City of culture with THAT...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> @Nod - I know. But it's the best we have. Nothing in a city of Leicester's size...?! We'll never get City of culture with THAT...


Yes... I feel a bit bad about being mean about Leicester and St Martin. I think it just comes out of frustration that a city like Leicester really should be doing better...


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Nod said:


> Yes... I feel a bit bad about being mean about Leicester and St Martin. I think it just comes out of frustration that a city like Leicester really should be doing better...


There's a niche - except Leicester doesn't really do ANYTHING well except food. That seems to be the ONLY thing we do well. And if someone DID do coffee well now, there's not enough people here to go to appreciate it to keep it open.

Sucks to be in the midlands...


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Whatto buy beans.

There is two places near market harborough


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

@Welshyeti and @Nod apparently a new place in Braunstone Gate - 96 Degrees, recommended by @dajowr. I agree, St M's is nothing special, but I enjoyed the meat offerings from Grillstock next door.


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

I find St Martin's average also, Brew on Granby street do a nice flat white.

Cheers Simon


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm on my way to Leicester. Looks like two new places to try... Sounds hopeful. 96 degrees looks more coffee focused than bru... Can anyone advise me? Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Did a trip across the city and made it to 96 degrees. Good gear la marzocco, k30 and mazzer Mini for decaf. Vario for brew. Monmouth coffee. Pretty ok flat white. Not award winning or at the top tier level but nicely drinkable. Definitely best coffee I have had in Leicester but that does not mean I'm suggesting anyone cancels their holiday to Bath and comes here instead...


----------

